# Vote for your Vet



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2012)

The top two get bumped... Please note the poll above. Use it. Do not vote by postings a name in this thread but feel free to talk shit >

This vote is open for 3 days only.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 26, 2012)

I <3 pob!!!!!!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 26, 2012)

how many votes do we get?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 26, 2012)

When do we vote on super mod replacements........


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> When do we vote on super mod replacements........



Why what do you have against Jenner?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 26, 2012)

I believe they said 3 in the last thread, but idk


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> how many votes do we get?



Just one sir. So choose wisely.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol, nice POB. As soon as we get some more women on here we'll need a female Vet.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 26, 2012)

Voted.  Yahhhhh buddy


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why what do you have against Jenner?



hey, don't drag me into this...I'm the cool super mod!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 26, 2012)

well i guess i got my 1 vote in....who wants to talk some shit?!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 26, 2012)

voted............................


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Lol, nice POB. As soon as we get some more women on here we'll need a female Vet.



100% agree. I would love more female membership. And not just for the avi's. They can't get away with some of the hair-brained careless shit we do with gear without severe consequences. They need smart women to help out.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 26, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Lol, nice POB. As soon as we get some more women on here we'll need a female Vet.



well, unless you get a chick on here that looks like a man, I just might be that vet..lol


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 26, 2012)

Jenner said:


> well, unless you get a chick on here that looks like a man, I just might be that vet..lol



We've got Herm...close enough!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> well i guess i got my 1 vote in....who wants to talk some shit?!!!!



I do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I do!!!!!!!!!!!



Yo momma got an afro with a chin strap


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 26, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> We've got Herm...close enough!


hey can I change my vote?


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 26, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> hey can I change my vote?



why, you gonna vote for me now?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 26, 2012)

But Jenner is a mod, sooo....

Good thing my friend lifts a little. I invited her to join. Here is her pic.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 26, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> But Jenner is a mod, sooo....
> 
> Good thing my friend lifts a little. I invited her to join. Here is her pic.



Oh lord, LMAO! She/He wins for sure!


----------



## Georgia (Jun 26, 2012)

..........................


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have the right to remain in silence, and i will use it.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 26, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> But Jenner is a mod, sooo....
> 
> Good thing my friend lifts a little. I invited her to join. Here is her pic.




Pretty sure I see the head of a penis peaking out from the bottom of that dress.


----------



## Jada (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol Mal , I voted


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 26, 2012)

It says I voted but I don't think I did...can someone fix this for me?


----------



## grind4it (Jun 27, 2012)

LMAO! That's some humbling shit for grind4it....wait a second, I'm grind4it.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 27, 2012)

haha. And didn't you nominate yourself? It's great just to be nominated, like the oscars.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 27, 2012)

POB,

can we see who voted for who?  or can you see?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> POB,
> 
> can we see who voted for who?  or can you see?



I set it to private so no hard feelings.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 27, 2012)

aw well...I must have voted so any one of these guys will work....I think I voted for grind4it


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I set it to private so no hard feelings.




Well you may question my vote then cause I didn't want to vote for someone cause they were my buddy.  I posted some questions and the person who answered gave some pretty damn good feedback on all my posts.  Truly I think that is the most important thing to vote for someone.  Noobs need good feedback.  My only concern is that he stays active in doing what he has started so far as of late


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 27, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> aw well...I must have voted so any one of these guys will work....I think I voted for grind4it



I voted for you twice cobra but they wouldnt let me just saying


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 27, 2012)

honestly don't know ne of them really that well, had a few convos on some threads with pikiki, so thats who gets my vote


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2012)

Bump for votes


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 27, 2012)

So I didnt vote for myself, but I feel I atleast should have one person vote for me, please. lol

No worries, one day Ill be a Vet here FORRRR SURE!!


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 28, 2012)

Jenner said:


> well, unless you get a chick on here that looks like a man, I just might be that vet..lol



i doubt u look like a man, just from that pic of your abbs....u look good girl


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 28, 2012)

i have to start meeting more ppl on here...i hardly know ne of these ppl... eeekkk


----------



## Georgia (Jun 28, 2012)

I vote for Peaches


----------



## Zeek (Jun 28, 2012)

Bump come on guys!!  Get your vote in!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Bump come on guys!!  Get your vote in!!!



If you want to call it early, you're the boss.  Just shoot me a PM if you do and I'll take care of the bump.  Looks like we know who they'll be. Excellent choices by the membership.  Once again your idea has turned out well.  Kudos Ez... You've reinvented what a board is and what a Veteran is.  That's no small task brother.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

hey now two of those guys rdy to be named vets are real combat vets!!!  take that over knowing about  when syntex discontinued anadrol 50 and all of the other worthless knowledge in my head 

 at midnight est call it POB or before you go to bed tonight ifyou plan to go to bed early!


 We are like 297 members I say we go ahead and give the third title also!!

So top 3 guys Gratz, you have a title bestowed upon you by your fellow members! that seem to think highly of you. That to me counts 100x more than a title bestowed upon you by powers that be on sites.

 Make your pop proud and sport that title with honor!

 If we start growing faster, which I suspect we will, the new rule will be 1 vet per 200 members!

 as of now you are part of the elite 1% ers on this site!  I will make sure your title continues to count for something big!  not just some handout given out


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> hey now two of those guys rdy tpo be named vets are real combat vets!!!  take that over knowing about  when syntex discontinued anadrol 50 and all of the other worthless knowledge in my head
> 
> at midnight est call it POB or before you go to bed tonight ifyou plan to go to bed early!



Will do boss!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 29, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> hey now two of those guys rdy tpo be named vets are real combat vets!!!  take that over knowing about  when syntex discontinued anadrol 50 and all of the other worthless knowledge in my head
> 
> at midnight est call it POB or before you go to bed tonight ifyou plan to go to bed early!



Pops, this typing with 1 hand shit has got you typing like big herm!  lol


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

LOL  your pop has been suffering this week fellas!!  kind of worried I messed something up in my sleep or what not!  sure hope not but we will see

back to what matters!



 Gratz Pikikki, Darkside and GetSome on your vet status here on SI!! You are part of a small crew that will keep shrinking!  now growing on a per capita basis anyway


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for participating bros


----------

